# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  (( جولة مع أصغر مولود في العالم ))

## saladino

[frame="2 80"]*

أصغر مولود في العالم


Rumaisa Rahman رميساء عبد الرحمان 

هي أصغر مولودة في العالم إزدادت في الولايات المتحدة في مدينة شيكاغو لايتعدى حجمها عند الولادة حجم تلفون نقال الوزن كان: 243,8 غرام والطول حوالي 20 سنتيمتر أي أصغر بالنصف من أي مولود عادي سبحان الله وهي اليوم بخير وبصحة جيدة

[line]







أعلن أطباء الأطفال في مستشفى فلوريدا ، أن الطفلة أميلا سونغا ، التي يعتقد أنها تحمل الرقم القياسي العالمي للولادة المبكرة بين أطفال العالم ، ستتمكن من مغادرة المستشفى بعد حوالي أربعة أشهر قضتها في العناية المركّزة ..

و كانت أميلا قد ولدت بعد 21 أسبوعاً و ستة أيام فقط من بدء الحمل ، أي ما يوازي خمسة أشهر من أصل فترة الحمل الطبيعية التي تبلغ تسعة أشهر أو ما بين 37 و40 أسبوعاً ..

و لم يتجاوز طول الطفلة ساعة الولادة في 24 أكتوبر / تشرين الأول 24 سنتمتراً ، و لم يزيد وزنها على 283 غراماً ، و قد عانت من مشاكل كبيرة جعلت الأطباء يتوقعون وفاتها في أي لحظة ..

و قد واجهت الطفلة مصاعب في التنفس ، و نزيف بسيط في الدماغ ، و مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي ، غير أن الأطباء الذين تابعوا حالتها الصحية نفوا إمكانية أن تستمر تلك المشاكل على المدى الطويل ..

و في هذا السياق ، قال الدكتور بول فاسباش : "بوسعنا بالطبع التعامل مع مشاكل الرئة و ما شابه ، لكن المهم بالنسبة إلينا كان الدماغ" ..

و أكد فاسباش أن الفحوصات الطبية الخاصة بالطفلة إيجابية بمجملها ، لافتاً إلى أنها ستخضع للمراقبة أثناء وجودها في منزل ذويها ، كما سيتم تزويدها بجرعات صغيرة من الأكسيجين ، وفقاً للأسوشيتد برس ..

و يبلغ وزن أميلا حالياً كيلوغرامين ، بينما يتجاوز طولها 63 سنتمتراً و ذلك بعد الشهور الأربعة التي قضتها داخل الحاضنة الاصطناعية في المستشفى ..

و لم تسجل قبل أميلا أي حالة ولادة في الأسبوع 21 ، حيث كان الرقم السابق مسجل لسبعة أطفال بين الأعوام 1994 و 2003 ولدوا بعد 23 أسبوعاً ..

و قد تمكن الأطباء من تحديد عمر الطفلة بدقة ، و ذلك كونها وليدة تلقيح اصطناعي ، و قد رافقت عملية ولادتها مصاعب جمّة ، اضطرت الأطباء إلى إخضاع والدتها لعملية قيصرية ..

منقول*
سبحان الله

قرر الأطباء الأربعاء إبقاء أصغر طفلة تولد في العالم بالمستشفى بعد أن أعلنوا الثلاثاء أنهم سمحوا بخروجها وذلك من قبيل الحذر.

وكانت الطفلة إميليا سونجا تيلور قد ولدت بمستشفى بفلوريدا في 24 أكتوبر الماضي بعد حمل لم يدم أكثر من 22 أسبوعا ولم يتجاوز وزنها وقت الولادة 280 جراما وطولها 24 سنتيمترا وقالت متحدثة باسم المستشفى أنه ليس لديها أي معلومات عن السبب الذي دعا الأطباء إلى التراجع عن قرارهم بعودتها لمنزلها.

وظلت إميليا المتناهية الصغر في جهاز الحضانة وتتنفس صناعيا منذ مولدها حتى تحسنت صحتها وزاد وزنها إلى كيلوجرامين وطولها إلى 63 سنتيمترا وتعرضت إميليا التي ولدت بعملية قيصرية لمشاكل في التنفس وفي الهضم بالإضافة إلى نزيف طفيف في المخ إلا أن الأطباء الذين قاموا على متابعة حالتها استبعدوا أن يؤثر هذا على صحتها على المدى البعيد.

وأوضح الدكتور بول فاسباخ على موقع مستشفى بابتسيت للأطفال على الإنترنت أن مشاكل التنفس يمكن معالجتها إلا أن نزيف المخ هو شيء مهم للغاية لكن في حالة إميليا فلم يكن بالخطورة الشديدة.

وقال فاسباخ الثلاثاء أن حالة الطفلة تحسنت كثيرا وهو ماشجعنا على الأمر بإخراجها من المستشفى مع مواصلة إعطائها قليل من الأكسجين ومراقبة حالة التنفس عندها, مضيفا أن إميليا ستوضع في فراش عادي وستغذى بطريقة عادية بعد أن ظلت تغذى طوال هذه الفترة صناعيا.

جدير بالذكر ان عادة مايولد الطفل المكتمل بعد مايتراوح بين 37 - 40 أسبوعا إلا أن الأطباء الذين تابعوا حالة إميليا أكدوا أنها أول طفلة في العالم تظل على قيد الحياة بعد مولدها قبل 23 أسبوعا من الحمل.

وتشير الإحصائيات لدى جامعة أيوا بأن سبعة أطفال فقط ولدوا بعد 23 أسبوعا من الحمل على مدى تسع سنين وحتى عام 2003 وإميليا هي أول مولود لوالديها اللذين لجئا للتخصيب بالأنابيب للحصول عليها.

[line]







[line][/frame]

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*سبحان الله .. طيب هما بيلبسوها الهدوم ازاى ؟؟ ولا البلاستر اللي على رجلها ده اتلف ازاى ؟* 
*ده انا  اخاف المسها يحصل لها شىء ..        قادر على كل شىء .* 
*مشكور صلادينو على الصور والمعلومات .. تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل saladino

سلمت يداك علي الصور والمعلومات ......
سبحان الله ....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## حمادو

سبحان الله

مشكور على الصور اخ صلادينو وفعلا مافيش اي تعليق غير سبحان الله

----------


## midoma20

سبحان الله قادر على كل شىء

----------


## الطير الغريب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سبحان الله
يهب من يشاء إناثا
ويهب من يشاء ذكورا
ويجعل من يشاء عقيما

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

سبحان الله .. 

شكرا صلادينو .. بارك الله فيك .

----------


## konouz

سبحان الله ولا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله 
بجد الصورة فظيعه و الموضوع جميل 
وربنا يخليها وتكبر وتبقى امورة 
الف شكر اخى صلادينو

----------


## florensa

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

سبحان الله ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

ياعينى عليها شكلها يقطع القلب 

ربنا يحميها ويشفيها

تسلم صلادينو*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*سبحان الله

قادر على كل شىء

شكرا صلادينو على الموضوع*

----------


## ريـم

يا ربي .. 
سبحان الله العظيم .. 
دي صغيرة خالص

----------


## saladino

_الاخوة واالاخوات الكرام
شكرا لكم جميعا على التواصل والتعليقات الطيبة_

----------


## ميمو المصرى

سبحان الله العظيم ..

----------


## saladino

> سبحان الله العظيم ..


مشكور على التعليق والتواصل

----------


## زيزى على

سبحان الله 
ازاى بيتعاملو معاها 
شكرا على الموضوع والصور ::

----------


## saladino

اخوانى واخواتى الكرام
شكرا لكم على التعليقات
مروركم الاروع والاجمل

----------

